# "parrot beak" how to fix?



## barocio76 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is a picture of my baby cockatiel, she is 5 weeks old, i try holding her beak in the right position for at least 30 secs at a time, but she doesnt let me, she moves out of my hands and barely lets me hold her beak in place for a few seconds. Is there something temporary i can put there to help till it is fixed? And with her beak like this, will it prevent her from being able to eat her millet, pellets, and wheat bread? Will she be able to eat on her own at all? with her beak like this? Can someone please help.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think you should take her to an Avian Vet to see if something can be done while she's still young.

She should be able to eat millet and soft pellets, maybe seed too and some (very) soft veggies. I'm not sure what you could do to help it though, hence why I suggest a visit to the Avian Vet. There's plenty of other people that may be able to suggest something. Hope you are able to find something to help her, poor little thing.

ETA: found this

*Prognathism or "Parrot Beak:"* _Mandibular prognathism occurs when the tip of the rhinotheca rests on or inside the gnatotheca. This developmental abnormality is most commonly seen in cockatoos. The cause of this condition is unknown, and may include genetics, improper incubation, and hand-feeding techniques. It is rarely seen in parent raised birds. It is thought that when parent birds hook onto the chick's rhinotheca during feeding, they help to promote the normal development of the chick's beak._

_As with scissors beak, treatment varies with the severity of the condition and the age of the bird. For some chicks, applying finger pressure several times daily may help, as will using a piece of gauze to apply traction to the upper beak during feeding. In an older bird, in which the beak has calcified, treatment generally involves the placement of an acrylic appliance on the beak. The type of appliance varies depending upon the extent of the problem._


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes it'll make her unable to eat anything at all 

I think your best choice at this time because she is getting older and before it's too late is get her to a vet to fix it

only other thing i can suggest is having a helper Some one hold the bird -with a towel over her eyes will help Thats how i trim my parakeets nails when I need to - since they're flighty and not tame and don't want to hold still I lay a towel over their head (not wrapped just laid over) while i'm working on their nails it helps calm them down (probably because its dark)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I say your best bet is to take him to an avain vet


----------

